# Dye House In Orlando Florida, Questions about Dying Terms



## darkside (Dec 24, 2007)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone new of a good dye house in Orlando Florida? Iam looking for some very high quality t-shirts and a place to do some mineral washes,etc on them. I also wonted to know if anyone could give me a definition or something of some of these terms. Some of these mean the same thing to me,thanks for any help.
Mineral Wash,
Acid Wash,
Tea Dye,?
Process printing,?
Potassium Spray,? 
Antique Wash,?
THANKS
[email protected]


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Check out washink.com. They have definitions and pictures of a lot of different processes.

Also check out this post: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t17584.html


----------



## darkside (Dec 24, 2007)

Is alot of these terms the same, there is so many that look like the same thing.sand wash,mineral wash, antique,silcone,process printing,etc 
Does anyone know what Afflictionclothing.com does on there tees that what I need.thanks for the response


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

darkside said:


> Is alot of these terms the same, there is so many that look like the same thing.sand wash,mineral wash, antique,silcone,process printing,etc
> Does anyone know what Afflictionclothing.com does on there tees that what I need.thanks for the response


Affliction uses several different wash methods.

You may want to contact a dye house (maybe not in Orlando...but just somewhere) and ask them about the various terms.

Here's one: Los Angeles Dye and Wash

Also check here: http://www.fashiondex.com/silver/services/dfh0.php


----------



## Relik Apparel (Jul 10, 2009)

We have never been able to find a wash house in Florida. Even Miami being such a big city, I have asked around some of the major shops and seems like there just isn't one.

.


----------

